# Fire engine rabbit hutch!!



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

guinea pig rabbit novelty hutch fire station on eBay (end time 05-Aug-09 15:46:32 BST)

How cute is this rabbit hutch!!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Saw these in the warehouse this week, they also had a pink fairy castle and a train lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I personally think they are hideous and far too small for a rabbit. PAH are discontinuing them because they've had so many complaints about size and people wanting to buy them for buns.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

crofty said:


> I personally think they are hideous and far too small for a rabbit. PAH are discontinuing them because they've had so many complaints about size and people wanting to buy them for buns.


oh really, im not sure of the size of it, just thought it an unusual hutch. Had no idea pets @ home stocked it, not in the one near me anyways.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Saw these in the warehouse this week, they also had a pink fairy castle and a train lol


awww bless.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bichonsrus said:


> oh really, im not sure of the size of it, just thought it an unusual hutch. Had no idea pets @ home stocked it, not in the one near me anyways.


Yeh the stores near me are selling off the display models for guineapigs and then not stocking them anymore, they havent been selling them long. Im sure they're fine for piggies though


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

they are very cye id love 1 for my guinea pigs


----------



## princesspinky (Jul 28, 2009)

they are horribly to small, cheap and nasty wood and material, and pets at home are recalling then due to the amount of complaints.

STAY AWAY if i was you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

princesspinky said:


> they are horribly to small, cheap and nasty wood and material, and pets at home are recalling then due to the amount of complaints.
> 
> STAY AWAY if i was you.


ohhh ok not fine fine for piggies either! Knew they were being recalled but thats about it! Dont like them anyway think they look cheap.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think my guineas need just as much space as a bun. Ever seen a pig popcorn? Would be impossible in such a small area.

I think they should be banned just for being hideous.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i MUST ADMIT I THINK ITS SWEET BUT I FEEL TO SMALL FOR A BUNNY OR PIGGIE THERES NOT ENOUGH SPACE . THERE JUST TO GET PEOPLE TO BE INTERESTED IN THE ITEM BEING ITS NOVELTY.


----------



## princesspinky (Jul 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> ohhh ok not fine fine for piggies either! Knew they were being recalled but thats about it! Dont like them anyway think they look cheap.


Yep the wood is horrible and cheap, and if you think about the more of these that sell the more will be made. Some people do not care about there piggies/bunnies living space, so just because you buy one for piggies, other people will buy one for maybe a french lop! I say its best to stay away so manufacturer makes no more of these horrible, shack things :001_tt2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

princesspinky said:


> Yep the wood is horrible and cheap, and if you think about the more of these that sell the more will be made. Some people do not care about there piggies/bunnies living space, so just because you buy one for piggies, other people will buy one for maybe a french lop! I say its best to stay away so manufacturer makes no more of these horrible, shack things :001_tt2:


couldnt agree more


----------



## princesspinky (Jul 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> couldnt agree more


Whats bugs me about these, i went to pets at home and actually complained when i first saw them about the quality and size. The manager said, well we are reccomending these as more of a play hutch for inside a shed or enclosure e.t.c...
Now your telling me that every person in there is going to pay £100 for a "accessory" for there enclousers. And that every customer is going to be asked before they live what there intentions are to do with it?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

princesspinky said:


> Whats bugs me about these, i went to pets at home and actually complained when i first saw them about the quality and size. The manager said, well we are reccomending these as more of a play hutch for inside a shed or enclosure e.t.c...
> Now your telling me that every person in there is going to pay £100 for a "accessory" for there enclousers. And that every customer is going to be asked before they live what there intentions are to do with it?


Really? lol crikey they must have rich customers!!


----------



## princesspinky (Jul 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> Really? lol crikey they must have rich customers!!


exactally, its just excuses 
"novelty hutches" are just aimed at kids, to make them want a rabbit. Then they get handed into rescue a few motnhs later, because they have got fed up :cursing:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

god when i saw these monstrosities i was so angry they are clearly aimed at children grr let a lone being too small in all directions


----------

